# Rosewood Pendant



## Manny (Jul 17, 2009)

Gary's Rosewood is just insane

Manny


----------



## el_d (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice manny. Love the Rosewood show
s alot of faces.


----------



## rb765 (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow...it almost looks like a combination of Edvard Munch’s paintings, "The Scream" and "The Metamorphosis of Narcissus" by Salvador Dali.  Just beautiful.  I am sure anyone would be very happy to receive that pendant.


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 17, 2009)

Manny looks great---hope your wife REALLy liked it.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 17, 2009)

Stunning! Tha may need to be a keeper.


----------



## markgum (Jul 17, 2009)

and the 'eyes' look like little rosebuds.  EXCELLANT ! ! !


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow that is gorgeous!


----------



## louisbry (Jul 17, 2009)

Beautiful pendant.  Rosewood burl is my all time favorite.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 17, 2009)

stunning......


I bet you get people who won't believe it's natural wood.


----------



## hazard (Jul 17, 2009)

Beautiful pendant.  What size is it


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jul 17, 2009)

WOW!! Beautiful.


----------



## hewunch (Jul 17, 2009)

KNOCKOUT! That is awesome!


----------



## micharms (Jul 17, 2009)

Fantastic pendant. Someone will be very proud to own and wear that.

Michael


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 19, 2009)

I really like the pendant. What will you hang it on?


----------



## Manny (Jul 21, 2009)

I am looking at some thick silk cord. On my other pendants use cord because leather straps from Micheals don't hang right due to lack of weight.


What does everyone else use?

Manny


----------



## Woodlvr (Jul 21, 2009)

That is gorgeous. I see a wolf face in it. Great work.


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 22, 2009)

nava1uni said:


> I really like the pendant. What will you hang it on?


 


---His wife---


----------

